# Community Help: Check the Help Files, then come here to ask! > Software >  Accounts management software?

## tome1122

Anyone know about best software for manage accounts?

----------


## SpywareDr

https://www.google.com/search?q=best...nt+software%3F

----------


## Olivia Simmons

Before pitching your tent with any account management software, 
you should ensure that it caters to your business needs. Some account management software and tools are
-   Freshworks 
    Salesforce
    Zoho CRM 
    Bitrix 24
    Apptivo
    Kapta 
    Capsule CRM 
    Zendesk Sell 
    Revamp CRM

----------

